# Stanley 945 10" Hand Brace - Need Help



## ColonelColt (Sep 8, 2010)

Greetings. I'm currently restoring a Stanley 945 10" hand brace and the most major thing wrong with it is that the top handle is loose. I'm fairly certain that it's missing a washer, or washer stack, under the top handle. It seems to use a C-clip to actually retain the handle plate on the shaft but there's a gap between that and the plate. Anyone that could provide a few pictures of the top handle disassembled, or at least the wood taken off, would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can't provide a picture, but there should be a set of ball bearings about 1/8" thick that fit in there to carry the load when you put pressure on the drill.


----------

